# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  تظلم مقدم الى النائب العام فى موضوع شقة النزهة

## هيثم الفقى

*التظلم قيد برقم 17497 لسنة2009 فى 3/10/2009*
*السيد الأستاذ المستشار / النائب العام* 

*تحية طيبة وبعد* 
*مقدمه لسيادتكم/ سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد*-* وتعلن طرف عمل شقيقها الدكتور /أحمد يحيى أحمد حماد بالهيئة القومية للاستشعار عن بعد وعلوم الفضاء 23 شارع جوزيف بيروس تيتو – النزهة الجديدة – خلف المطار – ص.ب(1564)ألف مسكن صفتها (مدعية بالحق المدني بمبلغ 5001 جنيه )*
*وموطنها المختار* *مكتب الأستاذ/ هيثم الفقى المحامى بالمنصورة** .*

*في* 



**القضية رقم 4488 لسنة2008 ادارى الأزبكية والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009 فحص المكتب الفني – مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة.* 

**القضية 11206 لسنة2008 ادارى النزهة - 1109لسنة 2008 حصر تحقيقات-1241 لسنة2009 جنح النزهة.* 




*((الموضوع))* 

**نحيل إلى أوراق القضية غير أننا نوجزها بالقدر الكافي في أن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) كانت قد تقدمت بالتظلم رقم (5296) في 19/7/2009 عرائض نائب عام وتم التأشير عليه من سيادتكم (بالتحقيق) لمحامى عام شمال والتي قيدت برقم (1196 لسنة 2009)عرائض شمال(مرفق صورة ضوئية منه بحافظة المستندات) وبناء على هذه التأشيرة توجهت المدعية بالحق المدني مرارا وتكرارا ولمدة شهر كامل إلى نيابة شمال القاهرة بقصد التمكن من معرفة ما تم بناء على هذه التأشيرة إلى أن تمكنت وبصعوبة شديدة من مقابلة السيد وكيل النيابة المحقق بشمال القاهرة ولمدة قصيرة جدا من الوقت وفوجئت برفضه إجراء أي تحقيق ورفضه اطلاعها على ماتم في التأشيرة وطلب منها التوجه إلى نيابة الأزبكية ,وفوجئت به يعنفها وبحدة شديدة قائلا لها "بأنها تضيع وقته وأنه غلطان أنه قابلها وغيرها من عبارات التعنيف والتهكم مخالفا بذلك.المادة 36 من تعليمات النائب العام والتي تنص على أنه" . يجب على أعضاء النيابة التزام السلوك القويم والناي عن كل مواطن الشبهةوالابتعاد قدر الطاقة عن أن يكونوا أطرافا في خصومة وان يصونوا كرامة وظيفتهم فلايجعلونها عرضة لما يشيبها ولا يتخذون منها وسيلة للاعنات بالناس أو للنيل*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*منهم وذلك* *حفاظا على سمعة رجل القضاء وهيبة الهيئة التي ينتمي إليه**" .**.** وإذا كانت المادة* *160 من تعليمات النائب العام في فقرتها الأولى نصت على أنه* *" .** يراعي المحقق في تعامله مع المتهم احترام كرامته وآدميته وذلك بالابتعاد**عن الأساليب والعبارات التي تتضمن امتهانا لكرامة الإنسان**" .** فماذا يكون التصرف بالنسبة للمدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) المهدورة حقوقها والمجني عليها في جرائم عديدة ارتكبت ضدها وضد أسرتها وهى جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية بقصد غصب حيازة الشقة سكنها وسكن أسرتها رقم (**2**) بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان – سانت فاتيما – النزهة –بالقوة والضرب وسرقة جميع منقولاتهم وممتلكاتهم بالإكراه ليصبحوا بلا مأوى مع إلحاق عظيم الضرر بهم لتفاجأ بهذا العنف وهذه الحدة وهذه العبارات وهذا التهكم من السيد وكيل النيابة المحقق بشمال القاهرة .*
**وحيث توجهت المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) لنيابة الأزبكية وفوجئت برفض النيابة أيضا اطلاعها على ماتم بناء على تأشيرة سيادتكم (بالتحقيق)وقيل لها بأن التظلم من شمال تم إرفاقه بالقضية وحفظه وعبثا حاولت الحصول على أي إفادة أو مذكرة بالحفظ دونما تنفيذ لتأشيرة سيادتكم (بالتحقيق) إلا أن محاولاتها وطلباتها كلها لم يستجاب لها.* 
**وحيث أن قرار الحفظ والحالة هذه ضد أحد الموظفين (بادعاء مخالفة القانون) قد جاء مجحفا ومهدرا ومنتهكا لجميع حقوق المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)- التي خولها إياها القانون والدستور وغير أصل البلاغات والاتهامات التي تقدمت بها المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليه) للنيابة العامة لتترك جهة التحقيق بذلك العنان للجناة من المزورين للإفلات من جرائمهم لينعموا بالمكاسب التي استحصلوا عليها بدون وجه حق بارتكابهم لتلك الجرائم الخطيرة والتي تهز كيان أي مجتمع وتهدم استقرار تعاملاته فضلا عن الإخلال بالثقة في المحررات الرسمية- والتي كانت المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) قد أسمت بعضهم بالتحقيقات واتهمتهم بارتكاب جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية ضدها وضد أسرتها بقصد التلاعب في أوراق القضايا وغصب حيازة الشقة سكنهم بالقوة والضرب وسرقة جميع منقولاتها وممتلكاتها بالإكراه ومتسببين بذلك في إيذائها وإيذاء أسرتها بدنيا ونفسيا وصحيا .* 
**لذلك فان المدعية بالحق المدني تتظلم فيه وذلك للأسباب الآتية والتي تتشرف بعرضها على سيادتكم فيما يلي :-* 
*أولا: ثبوت وقوع جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية (في القضايا وبالقضايا) ضد المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وأسرتها بقصد غصب حيازة الشقة سكنهم رقم (2) بالعقار 2 شارع أحمد سنان.النزهة. وذلك بالقوة والضرب وسرقة جميع*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*منقولاتهم وممتلكاتهم بالإكراه بعد إجبارهم على ترك مسكنهم :-*
*قال تعالى " ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون"  صدق الله العظيم* 
*وحتى يمكن لنا التحدث بالتفصيل عن جرائم التزوير بالمحررات الرسمية بأوراق القضية يجب منا التعرض إلى العناصر الآتية:-*

*(أ)مقدمة واجبة:-* *الثابت من الأوراق كون أن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)كانت تقيم بالشقة رقم**(2)** بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان – سانت فاتيما – النزهة بامتداد* *عقد الإيجار المؤرخ 1/3/1957** والمحرر بين والد كلا من* *المدعوة / فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين وشقيقها المدعو / محمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين (مالكي العقار)**وجدها بالاضافة إلى أنه قد صدر لصالحها الحكم رقم 4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات شمال القاهرة  بيوم28/12/2005 ضد مالكي والذي كان منطوقه :-*
*(1) في الدعوى رقم 1102 لسنة 2001 إيجار شمال القاهرة:*
* رفضها وألزمت المدعى عليهما بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.         * 
*(2) في الدعوى رقم 4614 لسنة 2000ايجار شمال القاهرة:** بثبوت حق المدعية في العلاقة الايجارية وإلزام المدعى عليهما بتحرير عقد إيجار لها لشقة التداعي وألزمتها بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*

*(ب)مقتطفات من المحررات والمستندات الرسمية المزورة على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر :-*

*(1)التزوير في صحيفة الدعوى رقم 5646 لسنة 2000 مدني 1102 لسنة 2001شمال القاهرة :-* 
**حيث قام كلا من المدعوة / فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين وشقيقها المدعو / محمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين (مالكي العقار) بتحرير صحيفة دعوى طرد لغصب ضد المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) على سند من القول منهما بأنهما مالكا العقار حيث باعته شركة مصر الجديدة للإسكان والتعمير الى والدتهما / فوقية هانم إبراهيم الغنيمى الشهيرة – بعلية – بموجب*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*عقد رسمي موثق في 17 / 11/1976  وأضافا بكون أن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)  تغتصب الشقة رقم 4 بالدور الأول فوق الأرضي بالعقار 2 شارع أحمد سنان (بدون أن يقدما عقد إيجار الشقة 4) وتعمدا ذكرا بيان إقامتها (بأنها مقيمة بشقة 4 وتعلن بالشقة رقم 4 بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان.النزهة) وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة تماما حيث أنه الثابت من عقد إيجار شقتها التي كانت تقيم بها بالامتداد القانوني والمؤرخ 1/3/1957 أن الشقة رقمها** (2)**متعمدين بذلك تغيير الحقيقة في هذه الصحيفة تغييرا من شأنه وأن يسبب ضرر للمدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) واستعملا هذه الصحيفة وهما عالمان بتزوير بيان الإقامة بها فيما غيرت من أجله الحقيقة بها بأن قدماها الى القلم المدني بمحكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية لتمهر بتوقيعات موظفين المحكمة وتختم بخاتم المحكمة الرسمي وتقيد برقم بالجدول المدني بالمحكمة ومن ثم تكتسب صفة الرسمية وذلك بقصد الحصول على حكم مزور بالطرد على الشقة 4 مبيتين النية على أن يقوما بتنفيذ هذا الحكم مستقبلا وبمعاونة آخرين على الشقة رقم * *(2)** سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وأسرتها متناسين بذلك كون أن محكمة النقض المدنية كانت قد استقرت في أحكامها على أن أحكام الإخلاء أو الطرد ليست شخصية وإنما تنفذ على العين محل عقد إيجار الشقة المطلوب إخلائها فوقعت جريمة التزوير في صحيفة الدعوى رقم 5646 لسنة 2000 مدني . شمال القاهرة وإعلاناتها القضائية التي تم تنفيذها عن طريق محضرين محكمة النزهة بتغييرهم للحقيقة وإثباتهم لبيان رقم شقة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) على أنه 4 بالتزوير مع علمهما اليقيني بأن بيان رقم الشقة مزور.* 
** التزوير في صحيفة إعلان المعلن إليها من الشطب بالاضافة الى تعمد ذكر((بأنها مقيمة بشقة 4 وتعلن بالشقة رقم 4 بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان.النزهة) ورد بالصحيفة تزوير في تاريخ إعلان الصحيفة حيث ورد  (أنه في يوم 11/2/2002 بناء على طلب ......) في حين أن الجلسة المحددة بالإعلان هي 10/3/2001)*
**قاما بذات التغييرات في الحقيقة بالتزوير في الدعوى* *1102 لسنة 2001شمال القاهرة**.*

*(2)التزوير في (حكم الاستئناف رقم 765 لسنة 10 ق** )**الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة (الدائرة 69 إيجارات) بالتزوير لحكم آخر ضدها (استئناف مزور رقم 7950 لسنة 9 ق)  محكمة استئناف القاهرة الصادر بيوم 5/12/2007:-*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*حيث وردت تزويرات عديدة بهذا الحكم ونوجزها في التالي على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر:-* 

*(*) التزوير بالصفحة الأولى من الحكم** وبعد ديباجة مقدمة الحكم ذكر (أصدرت الحكم الآتي في الاستئناف المقيد بالجدول العمومي* *تحت رقم 765 لسنة 10 ق** ) ضد (السيدة /سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد – المقيمة بالشقة**4 بالعقار 2 شارع أحمد سنان ميدان سانت فاتيما-قسم النزهة –القاهرة) والذي يتعرض للنزاع على الشقة4 والتي ليست الشقة سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) والتي يثبت من واقع عقد إيجارها أنها الشقة رقم* *(2)** في حين ورد من الصفحة 2 الى الصفحة 7 أعلى صفحات الحكم من الجهة اليمنى (تابع الحكم رقم 7950 لسنة 9 ق) وهو حكم لا يخصها ولا يخص شقتها وهو لخصوم آخرين .*

*(*)التزوير في حيثيات حكم الاستئناف*
*** التزوير بالحذف والإضافة**:-*
* *حيث ذكر بالحيثيات بعد كلمة المحكمة بالصفحة الثانية ماهو آت (تتحصل وقائع التداعي ومستندات الخصوم في أن المدعية " المستأنف ضدها"أقامت الدعوى 4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات كلى شمال ضد المدعى عليهما "المستأنفان" بصحيفة "طلبت في ختامها الحكم بثبوت حقها في العلاقة الايجارية وإلزامهما بتحرير عقد إيجار عن الشقة رقم 4 بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان بالنزهة والمصاريف والأتعاب وقالت بيانا لها أنه بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ1/3/1957 استأجر المرحوم) حيث تعمد مزوري الحكم ذكر أن طلبات المدعية حسبما جاء بحيثيات الحكم المستأنف ووقائعه "إلزامهما بتحرير عقد إيجار عن الشقة رقم 4" وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة تماما حيث لم يرد بحيثيات الحكم المستأنف(4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات كلى شمال) ووقائعه تلك العبارة وإنما جاء به بالصفحة رقم(5) بعد تابع الحكم ......بالسطر الأول والثاني(.........وأعلنت قانونا طلبت في ختامها الحكم بثبوت حق المدعية في العلاقة الايجارية وبإلزام المدعى عليهما بتحرير عقد إيجار لشقة التداعي مع..........)  مما يتبن معه وأن مزوري الحكم ارتكبا جريمة التزوير بالحذف والإضافة في حكم الاستئناف الرسمي لأن عقد الإيجار المؤرخ 1/3/1957 هو عن الشقة رقم 2 سكن المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) وليست الشقة رقم 4 حسبما أراد مزوري الحكم وأن يقنعا قارئ الحكم بأنها كذلك ....وهذا دليل عليهم بتزوير حيثيات*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الحكم بتعمد الحذف منه والإضافة إليه لجعل واقعة مزورة وغير حقيقة في صورة واقعة صحيحة وحقيقية .*
**التزوير بالحيثيات بالصفحة رقم 2 بعد كلمة المحكمة بالسطر رقم 12 حيث وردت عبارة( كما أقام المدعى عليهما الدعوى رقم 6546 لسنة 2000)  في حين أن الثابت أن رقم الدعوى التي أقاماها هي (5646 لسنة 2000) وهذا دليل علي مزوري الحكم بتعمد الحذف منه والإضافة إليه لجعل واقعة مزورة وغير حقيقة في صورة واقعة صحيحة وحقيقية .*
**التزوير بالحيثيات بالصفحة رقم 6 "نستخلص الى أن طلبات* *المستأنفة** لا سند لها من الواقع أو القانون الجدير برفضها " لكون أن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) لم تستأنف أي قضايا فتعمد الجناة التلاعب في رقم القضية التي حصلت بموجبه المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) على الحكم رقم4614 لسنة2000ايجارات.شمال الصادر لصالحها ضدهما بثبوت العلاقة الايجارية وإلزامهما بتحرير عقد إيجار لها وذلك بيوم 28/12/2005 فأثبتا بحيثيات حكم الاستئناف على غير الحقيقة تماما أن رقم الحكم هو4614 لسنة2001 إيجارات وأن هذا الحكم خسرت بموجبه المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) الدعوى وعليه قامت بالاستئناف ثم تم تزوير آخر بحيثيات هذا الحكم اثر تصحيح ليعاود ذكر كونها* *مستأنف ضدها** .*
**التزوير بمنطوق الحكم بالحذف والإضافة حيث ورد بعد عبارة حكمت المحكمة بالصفحة رقم 7(بقبول الاستئناف شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجددا في الدعوى رقم 4614 لسنة 2001......) والثابت أن الدعوى التي أقامتها المدعية وصدر الحكم فيها لصالحها رقمها هو (4614 لسنة 2000) وهذا دليل علي مزوري الحكم بتعمد الحذف منه والإضافة إليه لجعل واقعة مزورة وغير حقيقة في صورة واقعة صحيحة وحقيقية .*
*(*)التزوير بالاستحصال على خاتم تأشيرة طرد بالقوة الجبرية على ظهر حكم الاستئناف والذي تم الإضافة بخط اليد بجوار الخاتم بمداد جاف رقم العين المنفذ ضدها شقة 4  كما تم الإضافة بخط اليد بمداد جاف رقم الحكم على أنه 765 لسنة 10 ق في حين أن طي حكم الاستئناف ذكر أن رقم الحكم 7950 لسنة 9 ق.*
*(3)التزوير في (شهادة رسمية محررة وموثقة من محكمة النقض بطعنين بالشق المستعجل بجلسة 5/6/2008 بالتزوير لقضايا على شقة غير شقتها):-*
*تم تقديم طعنين بالتزوير ضدها لحكمين مزورين بالاستئناف على شقة غير شقتها وذكر بشهادة الطعن الأولى ورقمها 669 لسنة 78 ق ذكر بها كون أن القضية المستأنفة رقمها 765 لسنة 10 ق  في حين أن شهادة الطعن الثانية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ورقمها 670 لسنة 78ق ذكر بها كون أن القضية المستأنفة رقمها 576 لسنة 10 ق مما ترتب عليه حدوث جرائم التزوير بمحضر جلسة النقض في يوم 5/6/2008 وتم تسليمها شهادة رسمية مزورة محررة لقضية أخرى .*

*(4)التزوير في إشكالات إيقاف التنفيذ رقما 233لسنة2008مصر الجديدة &225لسنة2008 مصر الجديدة المقامة عن الحكم المزور(الموضح سالفا كيفية تزويره).*

*(5)التزوير في محضر التنفيذ والجرد ضد شقة رقم 2 فى 4/11/2008:-*

*حيث انتقل محضر محكمة النزهة القائم بالتنفيذ ويدعى / علاء عبد الحميد محمد إسماعيل  يوم 4/11/2008 وبدون أن يكون معه عقد إيجار على الشقة محل الطرد  لتنفيذ حكم الطرد بالقوة الجبرية بالاستئناف المزور سالف الإشارة إليه على شقة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بمساعدة قسم شرطة النزهة زاعما أنها شقة رقم 4  وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة تماما كونها هي الشقة رقم (2)وليست 4 مما يخالف عقد إيجار الشقة سكنها مستغلا في ذلك حكم الطرد بالقوة الجبرية بالاستئناف المزورة بياناته وحيثياته وأرقامه ومنطوقة على المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وقد حررت بيانات مزورة عدة على محضر التنفيذ نذكر منها على سبيل المثال(بالسطر السادس من الورقة الأولى اشتمالها على العبارة التالية  "والقضاء مجددا في الدعوى رقم 4614 لسنة 2001 إيجارات كلى شمال) وهو رقم يغاير الحقيقة تماما حيث أنه الثابت أن رقم القضية هو "4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات كلى شمال" وتمكن بمساعدة قسم شرطة النزهة وذلك بناء على أوراق التنفيذ المزورة والتي بحوزتهم من كسر باب شقتها عليها وغصب حيازة الشقة بالقوة والضرب وسرقة جميع منقولاتها وممتلكاتها تحت إكراه أوراق تنفيذ الحكم المزورة على المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وإكراه قسم شرطة النزهة كممثل للسلطة التنفيذية حيث قام (بجرد صوري) لمنقولات على أنها منقولات الشقة بناء على أوراق التنفيذ المزورة والتي خلا منطوق الحكم فيها من أي إشارة الى تسليم منقولات وتمكن بمعاونة قسم شرطة النزهة ومالكي العقار وزوجة مالك العقار المدعوة / سهام- من سرقة ونهب جميع منقولات الشقة الحقيقية فوقعت جريمة التزوير في أوراق التنفيذ وجرائم غصب الحيازة بالقوة والضرب والسرقة بالإكراه وسبق ذلك التزوير في محاضر انتقال المحضرين بأن الشقة – (والتي أثبتوا على غير*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الحقيقة كونها شقة 4 على الرغم من أن محل سكن المجني عليها المدعية بالحق المدني(سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد)هي شقة* *(2)** )- فأثبتوا كونها مغلقة على الرغم من أن* *المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)** موجودة هي وأسرتها بالشقة لكي يتسنى لهم أخذ تأشيرة من قاضى التنفيذ بالكسر بدون وجه حق**.*

*(ج)التكييف القانوني للواقعات السالفة الذكر :-*

*حيث أن الواقعة على النحو سالف الذكر في مجال التكييف القانوني هي جنايات التزوير في المحررات الرسمية المؤثمة بالمادة 211 عقوبات , والتي تنص على مايلى :-*
*"كل صاحب وظيفة عمومية ارتكب في أثناء تأدية وظيفته تزويرا في أحكام صادرة أو تقارير أو محاضر أو وثائق أو سجلات أو دفاتر أو غيرها من السندات والأوراق الأميرية سواء كان ذلك بوضع إمضاءات أو أختام مزورة أو بتغيير المحررات أو الأختام أو الإمضاءات أو بزيادة كلمات أو بوضع أسماء أو صور أشخاص آخرين مزورة يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة"* 
*وكذا المادة 212 عقوبات والتي تنص على مايلى:-*
*"كل شخص ليس من أرباب الوظائف العمومية ارتكب تزويرا مما هو مبين في المادة السابقة يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو بالسجن مدة أكثرها عشر سنين"*
* وكذا المادة 213 من قانون العقوبات والتي تنص على مايلى:-*
*" يعاقب أيضا بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة أو بالسجن كل موظف في مصلحة عمومية أو محكمة غير بقصد التزوير موضوع السندات أو أحوالها في حال تحريرها المختص بوظيفته سواء كان ذلك بتغيير أولى الشأن الذي كان الغرض من تحرير تلك السند إدراجه بها أو بجعله واقعة مزورة في صورة واقعة صحيحة مع علمه بتزويرها أو بجعله واقعة غير معترف بها في صورة واقعة معترف بها "*
*ولما كان البين من استقراء نصوص الباب السادس عشر من الكتاب الثاني من قانون العقوبات في شأن التزوير أن الشارع وان لم يورد تعريفا محددا للمحرر رسميا كان أو عرفيا إلا أنه اشترط صراحة للعقاب على تغيير الحقيقة أن يقع في محرر وأن يكون تغيير الحقيقة في بيان ما أعد المحرر لإثباته فالمحرر محل جريمة التزوير هو المحرر الذي يتمتع بقوة الإثبات ويرتب عليه القانون أثرا .*
*(الطعن رقم 2464 لسنة 55ق جلسة 27/1/1985)**فلقد أراد المشرع حماية الثقة التي توجد عند الناس في المحررات , فالمحرر مكتوب ليكون حجة على الحق والواقع والتزوير يرتكب لغير ذلك فالتزوير في المحرر تغيير الكتابة أو اعتقاد من شأنه أن يولد اعتقاد يخالف الواقع .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ومن المقرر أن جريمة التزوير في الأوراق الرسمية تتحقق بمجرد تغيير الحقيقة بطرق الغش بالوسائل التي نص عليها القانون ولو لم يتحقق عنه ضرر يلحق شخصا بعينه لأن هذا التغيير ينتج عنه حتما حصول ضرر بالمصلحة العامة .*
*هذا وقد أرست محكمة النقض المصرية قواعدها في هذا الصدد فيما استقرت عليه من أن:-*
*"مجرد تغيير الحقيقة بالوسائل التي نص عليها القانون في الأوراق الرسمية تتحقق معه جريمة التزوير بصرف النظر عن الباعث على ارتكابها وبدون أن يتحقق ضرر خاص يلحق شخصا بعينه من وقوعها وذلك لما يجب أن يتوافر لهذه الأوراق من الثقة"*
*(الطعن رقم 642 لسنة 28 ق جلسة 16/6/1958 س9 ص 622)**" مجرد الإخلال بالثقة اللازمة للورقة الرسمية يترتب عليه ضرر إذ تغيير الحقيقة في الأوراق الرسمية من شأنه أن يزعزع الثقة الواجبة لهذه الأوراق"*
*(الطعن رقم 1084 سنة 29 ق جلسة 26/10/1959 س 10 ص806)**لما كانت الحالة هذه وكان الجلي للبيان من الأوراق ومن المستندات المبين مواضع تزويرها بالقضية الماثلة أن كلا من المدعوة / فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين وشقيقها المدعو / محمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين (مالكي العقار) التي كانت تقيم به المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) بالشقة رقم (2) بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان,سانت فاتيما.النزهة. تمكنا وبمساعدة من أسمت بعضهم المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) بتحقيقات النيابة من أرباب الوظائف العمومية من الاستحصال على حكم قضائى مزور على مختلف درجات التقاضي مشفوع بحكم الطرد بالقوة الجبرية المزور على الشقة رقم (2) سكنها وتعمدا التزوير في الحكم عن طريق التلاعب بأرقامه وبياناته وحيثياته ومنطوقة على مختلف درجات التقاضي بما يخدم هدفهم من ارتكاب جريمة التزوير وهو التنفيذ على الشقة رقم (2) سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)..ثم وبمساعدة قسم شرطة النزهة استعملوا هذا الحكم المزور بالطرد بالقوة الجبرية بالاستئناف المزور مع علمهم بالتزوير في التنفيذ على الشقة رقم (2) بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة فتمكنوا من كسر باب الشقة عليها والاعتداء عليها وعلى والدها المسن بالضرب فتسببوا في إصابته بعاهة مستديمة واعتدوا على ابنتها بالتهديد والترويع وعلى شقيقيها أحمد يحيى أحمد حماد وأشرف يحيى أحمد حماد بالضرب والاهانة (ملحوظة: لم تستجب النيابة العامة بالتحقيقات لطلب من تم الاعتداء عليهم من أسرتها بطلب الادعاء المدني كمجني عليهم !!!)  وتحت الإكراه المادي والمعنوي أجبروهم على الخروج من الشقة بالإكراه المادي والمعنوي فوقعت*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*جريمة غصب حيازة الشقة سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بالقوة والضرب وعقب طرد المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وأسرتها من الشقة  رقم * *(2)** بالقوة والمنفذ عليها بموجب هذا الحكم القضائي المزور وأوراق التنفيذ الخاصة به المزورة تمكنوا من سرقة جميع منقولاتها وممتلكاتها الثمينة بالإكراه ورغبة من جميع المتهمين في إخفاء آثار جرائمهم الخطيرة قام محضر التنفيذ بعد ذلك بإثبات انصراف المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) ووالدها بمحضر التنفيذ وتعمد عدم ذكر تواجد ابنتها /مي محمد رفعت عبد العزيز حافظ- ثم قام بعمل محضر (**جرد صوري**) لبعض المنقولات ولم يحرره في مواجهة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) ....ولم توقع عليه ...ولم يثبت رفضها التوقيع عليه .* 

*(د)-انصراف جهة التحقيق عن فحص وتمحيص القضية :-*

* وكانت المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) قد أبلغت النيابة العامة بهجمات متتالية على شقتها قبل التنفيذ عليها يوم* *4/11/2008** وذلك من محضري النزهة وقسم شرطة النزهة وتهديدها وترويعها للخروج من الشقة سكنها بتأشيرات مزورة من المحضرين بوجود حكم طرد على شقة رقم 4 غير شقتها رقم* *(2)** نهائيا وأنهم يريدون عن طريق التزوير تنفيذ هذا الحكم المزورة جميع بيانات وأرقامه وحيثياته ومنطوقة عن مختلف درجات التقاضي وذلك على الشقة سكنها رقم* *(2)** إلا أن النيابة العامة لم تحرك ساكنا ... ...ولم تأخذ حتى باحتمال وقوع الضرر..... حتى وقع فعلا للمدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) والذي كانت محكمة النقض قد قالت عنه بأنه:-*
*"لا يشترط في التزوير وقوع ضرر بالفعل بل يكفى احتمال وقوعه"*
*(الطعن رقم 1816 سنة34ق جلسة 15/2/1965 س 16 ص 129)**و حينما بدأت التحقيقات لم تحقق جهة التحقيق في جميع المستندات المزورة والأختام والتوقيعات المشار إليها بالقضية الماثلة... ...وكان أحرى بالنيابة العامة وأن تنتهج بتحقيقاتها جميع السبل نحو التعرف والدراسة المستفيضة لكل مكونات المحررات المدعى تزويرها من بيانات وأرقام وتوقيعات وتأشيرات وبيان ما بينها من ترابط وتماسك أو تفكك واختلاف من حيث الظروف الكتابية لكل منها أو مناسبة تحريرهم وهو ما لم يحدث في هذه القضية حتى أنها لم تكلف نفسها بإحضار أصل الحكم المزورة أرقامه ليكون تحت سيطرتها لتتعرف إليه ولم تفحصه ولم تمحصه ولم تتعرض إلى الشهادة التي تنطوي على تزوير وهو تغيير رقم الاستئناف بالنقض من765 لسنة10ق إلى 756 لسنة 10ق وخلت أوراق التحقيقات من ثمة تفحيص أو تمحيص لتلك المستندات المزورة*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وهو الأمر الذي يصيب التحقيقات بالعوار وعدم الدقة وافتقارها إلى تطبيق صحيح القانون وإجراءاته تطبيقا صحيحا على الواقعة الجنائية محل التحقيق ..كما أنها لم تشر بأنه أثناء التحقيقات تم التنفيذ على الشقة سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بتاريخ 4/11/2008 ولم يأتي بمذكرة الحفظ الخاص بها أي إشارة الى واقعة التنفيذ على الشقة  ...*


*(و)عدم تنفيذ جهات التحقيق لتأشيرات النائب العام بخصوص التحقيقات :-*

**فلم تقم جهة التحقيق بالتنفيذ الحرفي لتأشيرة سيادتكم بخصوص التحقيقات والصادرة من سيادتكم بتاريخ   26/  2 /2009 فالتفتت جهة التحقيق عن التقيد بها والتفتت أيضا جهة التحقيق عن تنفيذ تأشيرة أخرى من سيادتكم (بالتحقيق) ولم تعرها اهتماما ...كما أنها لم تحقق قبل التنفيذ في عقد إيجار المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) المؤرخ 1/3/1957**ولم تشر إليه حتى في مذكرة الحفظ التي انتهت إليها مما يمثل منها مخالفة لأوامر وتأشيرات النائب العام بخصوص التحقيقات .*
* *ولما كان عضو النيابة يستمد صفته النيابية كاملة من النائب العام مباشرة فإذا خالفه في ذلك فقد هذه الصفة ذلك أن المادة الثانية فقرة أولى من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية جعلت السلطة كلها للنائب العام فهي تنص على أن " يقوم النائب العام بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد أعضاء النيابة العامة بمباشرة الدعوى الجنائية كما هو مقرر في القانون" فليس لأعضاء النيابة سلطة مستمدة من القانون مباشرة وإنما من صفتهم ممثلين للنائب العام وتطبق نفس القاعدة على التزام عضو النيابة أوامر محامى عام الاستئناف لأن له اختصاصات النائب العام في دائرته وإذا أصدر النائب العام قراره في التحقيق بنفسه فلا يملك عضو النيابة المختص إصدار أمر على خلافه لأن اختصاص النائب العام في التحقيق يشمل جميع اختصاصات جميع وكلاء النيابة العامة(حمزاوى ,الجزء الأول ص60 ش20).*
*   والظاهر أن محكمة النقض في قضائها الحديث تؤيد هذا الرأي الأخير فقضت بأن " النائب العام بحكم وظيفته يمثل النيابة العامة في كافة أنحاء الجمهورية ويملك كافة اختصاصاتها وولايته في ذلك عامة تشتمل على سلطة الاتهام والتحقيق وتنبسط على إقليم الجمهورية برمته وعلى كافة ما يقع فيه من جرائم-أيا كانت- وله بهذا الوصف أن يباشر اختصاصاته بنفسه أو أن يكل إلى غيره من أعضاء النيابة مباشرتها بالنيابة عنه .*
*(نقض 26/3/1984 مجموعة أحكام النقض س 35 ص 342 رقم 73)*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*وهو الأمر الذي يوجب على أعضاء النيابة العامة تنفيذ أوامر النائب العام وأوامر محامى عام الاستئناف.*
* وهو ما لم يحدث منهم في القضية الماثلة  في تنفيذ التأشيرات كاملة بل عمدوا إلى الانتقاص منها وعدم تنفيذها بما رتب منهم مخالفة لتعليمات وأوامر النائب العام إليهم وعاد بالضرر على المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها ) بسبب إهدار جهات التحقيق للأدلة الجنائية التي يشد بعضها بعضا كالبنيان المرصوص والتي تثبت ارتكاب متهمين عدة لجرائم ضدها وضد أسرتها يعاقب عليها القانون.* 
*(ن) عدم بذل نيابة الأزبكية العناية الواجبة في تصرفها إزاء بلاغات المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بوقوع جرائم خطيرة وعديدة يعاقب عليها القانون ضدها وضد أسرتها واهتمامها في غير حياد بتحقيق تزوير شهادة رسمية محررة وموثقة بمحكمة النقض لجلسة 5/6/2009 دون تحقيق لباقي المستندات المزورة لتنتهي بالرأي بمذكرة حفظ بادعاء مخالفة قانون:-*

*على الرغم** من أنه بالقضية الماثلة يوجد بجميع المستندات المدعى تزويرها* *بكل محرر منها على سبيل المثال وليس الحصر إما تزوير بتغيير الحقيقة  في رقم شقة أو تزوير في بيان أو تزوير في رقم حكم أو تزوير في تاريخ حكم أو تزوير في وضع الصيغة التنفيذية لمنطوق حكم قضائى ....ووصل الأمر الى حد التمادي للتزوير في تأشيرة لقاضى مثل قاضى التنفيذ والتزوير في شهادات رسمية ومحاضر جلسات بمحكمة النقض المصرية .....** إلا أن ذلك الترابط الاجرامى بين محررات مزورة عديدة وهذا الكم من التزوير في المحررات الرسمية  والتي كلها تصب في مصلحة واحدة هي مصلحة مالكي العقار الذي به شقة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وتعود بعظيم الضرر عليها وعلى أسرتها المنكوبة والذي هو مؤشر خطير يمس النظام القضائي المصري وأن يصبح عرضة لأهواء بعض المتداعيين دون البعض الآخر* *إلا أن** هذا للأسف لم يلفت نظر جهات التحقيق .*
*فحينما أدارت نيابة الأزبكية تحقيقاتها لم تبذل العناية الواجبة لإنزال حكم القانون صحيحا على القضية الماثلة ولم تحسن وزن الأمور وكانت بعيدة كل البعد عن الحياد المتعارف عليه في هيئة النيابة العامة وذلك بالمخالفة لنص المادتين 28 ،29 من تعليمات النائب العام- بحيث اهتمت فقط بتحقيق التزوير في (شهادة رسمية موثقة من محكمة النقض) ودون أن تتعرض لباقي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*المستندات المزورة بالقضية  وكان ما انتهت إليه من رأى بالتحقيقات حينما بنت وعولت رأيها ليرجح ما اتفق عليه من تم سؤالهم من أرباب الوظائف العمومية بأن هناك خطأ مادي برقم الحكم وأنه قد تم تصحيحه وأن ذلك لم يرتب من جراء ضرر أو نفع عاد على أي من أطراف الدعوى**وتكون والحالة هذه قد جانبها الصواب وأخطأت في تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الجزئية التي تعرضت لها  نظرا لكون إجابات من تم سؤالهم من أرباب الوظائف العمومية القائلة" بوجود خطأ مادي وأنه قد تم تصحيحه" يعتبر اعترافا منهم جميعا وحجة قاطعة على وقوع جريمة التزوير بمحرر رسمي (شهادة رسمية موثقة من محكمة النقض) قبل تصحيح رقم الاستئناف بها وترتب على ذلك زعزعة الثقة بهذا المحرر والإخلال بمصالح المجتمع .*
*وكانت محكمة النقض المصرية قد أرست قواعدها في هذا الصدد في تعرضها للتغيير في الأرقام في المحررات الرسمية حينما قررت :- * 
*"هذا وقد قضى بأن التغيير في بعض أرقام الرسوم الموجودة بهامش صورة رسمية لعقد بيع مسجل يعتبر تزويرا في ورقة رسمية"*
*(جلسة 10/6/1935 طعن رقم 1367 سنة 5 ق)*
*فجريمة التزوير في محرر رسمي (شهادة رسمية موثقة من محكمة النقض) تحققت بمجرد تغيير الحقيقة بذكر رقم مغاير للرقم الموجود بحكم الاستئناف قبل تصحيحه لاحقا ولو لم يخلف ذلك ضرر لحق شخص بعينه لكون أن هذا التغيير قد أخل بالثقة في هذا المحرر وأضر بالصالح العام وثقة المجتمع في مثل هذا النوع من المحررات الرسمية.*

*وجهة التحقيق بما انتهت إليه من رأى في هذا المقام تكون والحالة هذه قد أخطأت خطأ جسيما في تطبيق القانون تطبيقا صحيحا على الجزئية التي تعرضت لها(مع احتفاظ المدعية بالحق المدني"المجني عليها" لكامل حقوقها في مطاعن التزوير على كافة أوراق القضايا انتهائا الى الحكم القضائي المزور وأوراق تنفيذه عليها وعلى شقتها وحقها في طلب استكتاب كل من له توقيع أو تأشيرة عليها ) ,* *ولا ينال** من ذلك ما رددته النيابة العامة بمذكرة الحفظ بكون أن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)  لم تتهم شخص معين بارتكاب ذلك التزوير ونفت علمها بقصد مرتكب ذلك التزوير حيث أنه من المفترض في النيابة العامة وأن تتعقب هي مرتكبي الجرائم وتلاحقهم وتواجههم بجرائمهم , والمفترض أيضا في النيابة العامة وأن تكون على الحياد فلا تنحاز لطرف دون الآخر ويكون شغلها الشاغل دوما الذود عن المجتمع وحماية مصالحه .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ولما كانت جرائم التزوير وخاصة جريمة التزوير في المحررات الرسمية من الآفات التي وإن تفشت تصيب أي مجتمع بخلل كبير لذا فقد أفرد لها المشرع مساحة خاصة وكبيرة لمواجهتها وملاحقة مرتكبيها ومن هنا يأتي دور النيابة العامة للذود عن المجتمع وهو ما لم يحدث في القضية الماثلة فلم تفحص أو تمحص النيابة العامة القضية رقم 4488 لسنة 2008 ادارى.الأزبكية تمحيصا أو فحصا كافيا بالتحقيقات وظهر ذلك جليا من انحيازها الواضح لمحرري (شهادة الطعن بالنقض) من أرباب الوظائف العمومية وارتكازها إلى ما انتهوا إليه من وجود خطأ مادي ورد بها وأنه قد تم تصحيحه .... أليس بذلك أدل الأدلة على اعترافهم بوجود واقعة تزوير مادية في محرر رسمي قبل تصحيحها وان هذا التزوير الواقع والمعترف به من قبلهم قد أخل بالثقة في هذا المحرر..إضافة إلى تعمد جهة التحقيق عدم اطلاع المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) في فترات متفاوتة على مجريات التحقيق إلى أن اضطرت لتقديم طلب لسيادتكم لتمكينها من ذلك وهى أمور تشير إلى الانحياز وعدم الحياد من جهة التحقيق حيال حقوقها كمدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) .*
*ثانيا :ماترتب من جرائم على وقوع جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية التي ارتكبت ضد المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وأسرتها:-*
*(1)جريمة غصب حيازة الشقة رقم* *(2)بالعقاررقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة. سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بالقوة:-*
*(أ)مقدمة واجبة:-*
**لما كان الثابت** من التحقيقات باعتراف محضر التنفيذ ومالكي العقار ومن تم سؤالهم من قسم شرطة النزهة وما توصلت إليه تحريات المباحث واتفاقهم جميعا بأنه قد تم التنفيذ على الشقة رقم 4 بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة. بموجب حكم نهائي بالاستئناف مشفوع بأوراق التنفيذ على الشقة رقم 4 وخلت مستندات القضية سند الحكم من عقد إيجار للشقة رقم 4  وتعمدا إخفاء عقد إيجار للشقة 4 (ملحوظة: لم يقم السيد وكيل النيابة المحقق بإلزام مالكي العقار بتقديم عقد إيجار الشقة 4 على الرغم من أنها مسألة جوهرية بالتحقيق وعلى الرغم من إلحاح المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) على ذلك بطلباتها بالتحقيقات) !!!* 

**وكان الثابت أن التنفيذ الفعلي لم يتم على الشقة رقم 4 وإنما تم على الشقة رقم (2)بالعقار رقم 2  شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة.*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) وأسرتها الثابت لها بموجب عقد الإيجار بالامتداد القانوني المؤرخ 1/3/1957 المحرر بين والد(مالكي العقار) وجدها والذي هو الأساس الذي يعول عليه وليس غيره  طبقا لما هو مستقر عليه في قواعد القانون المدني وأحكام النقض المدني من أن العبرة في العلاقة الايجارية والالتزامات التعاقدية بها بين المالك والمستأجر هي بوجود عقد إيجار محرر بينهما.....*
*وقد قضت محكمة النقض المدنية بأن :-*
*"* *العبرة في التعرف على طبيعة (العين) المؤجرة هي بما تضمنه عقد الإيجار متى كان مطابقاً لحقيقة الواقع وانصرفت إليه إرادة المتعاقدين."*
*(الطعن رقم 2353 لسنة 59 ق جلسة 19 / 6/ 1997 س 48 ج2 ص 626)**كما قضت بأن:*
*"إن العبرة في التعرف على طبيعة  (العين) المؤجرة (لتعيين)القانون الواجب التطبيق عليها- وعلى ما جرى به قضاء محكمة النقض- بما تضمنه عقد الإيجار من(بيان) لها متى جاء مطابقاً لحقيقة الواقع باعتبار أن المناط في تكييف العقد إنما هو وضوح الإرادة وما اتجهت إليه"*
* (ق /178 لسنة 52 )
(الطعن رقم 2353 لسنة 59 ق جلسة 19 / 6/ 1997 س 48 ج2 ص 626)**وما قضت به من أن:*
*"العبرة في وصف العين بحقيقة الواقع وقت إبرام العقد"**( الطعن رقم 2470 لسنة 63 ق جلسة 1997/1/5 س 48 ج 1 ص 94 )**وكانت أحكام الإخلاء والطرد طبقا لما هو مستقر عليه في أحكام محكمة النقض المدنية أحكام ليست بشخصية أي لا تنفذ على الأشخاص وإنما تنفذ على العين محل التداعي بموجب عقد الإيجار...*

**  مما يبين معه لسيادتكم وأن تنفيذ الحكم تم على شقة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) رقم (2) بالتزوير المادي و المعنوي الذي تحقق بمجرد*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تغيير الحقيقة في المحرر الرسمي أثناء إنشائه وذلك بتضمينه ما يخالف الحقيقة* *في المحررات الرسمية على نحو يخل بالثقة المتوافرة لهذه المحررات وخاصة الثقة المتوافرة للأحكام القضائية .*
*أليس هذا بدليل على سوء نيتهما وتعمدهما التزوير في المحررات الرسمية(الدعاوى القضائية) وصولا الى غصب حيازة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)وأسرتها بالقوة وسرقة جميع منقولاتهم وممتلكاتهم بالإكراه ...*
*(ب) ثبوت جريمة غصب حيازة الشقة رقم* *(2) سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بالقوة والضرب :-*
*فالثابت من التحقيقات أنه قد تم كسر باب الشقة رقم* *(2)** بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة. تحت إشراف محضر التنفيذ وقسم شرطة النزهة وبوجود مالكي العقار وزوجة مالك العقار وذلك بناء على أوراق تنفيذ الحكم المزور(الموضح سالفا كيفية تزويره)* *وتم الاعتداء عليها بالضرب وهذا ثابت من التقرير الطبي طي أوراق القضية بوقوع إصابات بها عبارة عن" كدمة بالجمجمة وخدوش سطحية بالساق وعلاج أقل من 21 يوم" والثابت أيضا طردها**من الشقة سكنها هي وأسرتها محل استئجارها بموجب عقد الإيجار بالامتداد القانوني المؤرخ 1/3/1957 المحرر بين والد(مالكي العقار) وجدها والتي كان قد صدر لصالحها الحكم رقم 4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات شمال القاهرة بيوم28/12/2005* *والذي**صدر لصالحها ضد مالكي العقار و كان منطوقه :-*
*(1) في الدعوى رقم 1102 لسنة 2001 إيجار شمال القاهرة:*
*رفضها وألزمت المدعى عليهما بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.* 
*(2) في الدعوى رقم 4614 لسنة 2000ايجار شمال القاهرة:** بثبوت حق المدعية في العلاقة الايجارية وإلزام المدعى عليهما بتحرير عقد إيجار لها لشقة التداعي وألزمتها بالمصاريف ومبلغ خمسة وسبعون جنيها مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.*
*وهو الأمر الذي يشير الى كونها أنه كانت لها**حيازة مادية وفعلية أي سيطرة ماديةلها مظاهرها من الهدوء والظهور والاستقرار قبل أن تغتصب منها بالقوة والضرب في يوم 4/11/2008 بناء على الحكم المزور(الموضح سالفا كيفية*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*تزويره) على شقتها رقم* *(2)** وهذه الحيازة جديرة بالحماية* *وهى التي تبرر تدخل النيابة العامة بالإجراء الوقتي الملائم لهذه الحماية على نحو يمنع تعكير السكينة العامة والإخلال بالأمن**, خاصة وأن غصب حيازة شقة المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) في القضية الماثلة تم بمناسبة ارتكاب جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية ضدها وبمحضر التنفيذ والجرد ضدها وضد شقتها.*
*وكان المشرع قد وضع تنظيما لمنازعات الحيازة تناول فيه دور النيابة العامة في دراستها وتحقيقها وإصدار قرارات وقتية فيها ودور قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في نظر التظلمات المقدمة في هذه القرارات والفصل فيها ، حيث أضاف إلى قانون المرافعات – بمقتضى القانون رقم 23 لسنة 1992 – المادة 44 مكرر والتي نصت على أنه :*
*" يجب**على**النيابة**العامة**متى**عرضت**عليها**منازعة**من**منازعات**الحيازة،مدنية**كانت**أو**جنائية**،**أن**تصدر**فيها**قراراً**وقتياً**مسبباً**واجب**التنفيذ**فوراً**بعد**سماع**أقوال**أطراف**النزاع**وإجراء**التحقيقات**اللازمة**،**ويصدر**القرار**المشار**إليه**من**عضو**نيابة**بدرجة**رئيس**نيابة**على**الأقل**......."*
*-* *وعلى الرغم**من أنه يجب أن تتضمن مذكرة النيابة الجزئية بحث ما إذا كانت واقعة الحيازة المعروضة تنطوي على جريمة من جرائم الحيازة من عدمه ، ومدى توافر أركان تلك الجريمة ، واقتراح كيفية التصرف فيها .*
*وعلى الرغم** من أن المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) كانت قد أبلغت باغتصاب حيازة شقتها رقم* *(2)يوم 4/11/2008**إلا أنه على مدار التحقيقات لم يباشر التحقيق سوى السادة وكلاء النيابة بالنزهة أو الأزبكية و الغير مختصين بإصدار قرار الحيازة ولم يحقق أيا منهم في بلاغها بأنه قد اغتصبت حيازتها للشقة رقم (2) سكنها هي وأسرتها بناء  على حكم طرد مزور لشقة غير شقتها.* 
-*وعلى الرغم** من أن التعليمات القضائية للنيابات تضمنت المادتان التاليتان:*
 "*يترتب على القرارات التي تصدرها النيابة العامة في منازعات الحيازة آثار خطيرة على المراكز القانونية للخصوم ، ولذا يجب أن يتولاها العضو المدير للنيابة ، وأن يراعي بذل أقصى العناية عند فحص هذه المنازعات**، وأن يبادر إلى تحقيق الهام منها وإجراء المعاينات فيها*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فيها أو كان قد دخلها بوجه قانوني وبقي فيها بقصد ارتكاب شيء مما ذكر ، يعاقب بالحبس ........................................ "* 
*ومما هو غنى عن الذكر أن البيت المسكون : هو كل مكان يتخذ كمحل لإقامة الشخص سواء كان مقيما فيه على الدوام أم كانت إقامته لفترة مؤقتة ، وسواء كان المقيم مالكا له أم مستأجره ، وسواء كان عقد الإيجار تسري عليه أحكام القانون المدني أم يخضع للقواعد الاستثنائية التي نصت عليها قوانين إيجار الأماكن . -* 
*والكسر يتحقق باستخدام الجاني أية وسيلة من وسائل العنف لفتح مدخل معد للإغلاق .*
*وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن الجناة من مالكي العقار والمحضر القائم بالتنفيذ وقسم شرطة النزهة وآخرين في القضية الماثلة قد تمكنوا من دخلوا الشقة حيازة وسكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) رقم**(2)**بالقوة وذلك عن طريق كسر باب الشقة عليها -  بحجة تنفيذ حكم قضائى (مزور بأكمله على النحو الذي تعرضنا له في مختلف جنبات هذا التظلم  ) وهم عالمين بتزويره- وقاموا بالاعتداء عليها بالضرب وعلى والدها ونجلتها بالاهانة وأجبروهم على ترك مسكنهم بملابسهم فقط ومنعوهم من الدخول إليه مرة أخرى ومكثوا به قرابة الخمس أيام بقصد ارتكاب جريمة أخرى فيه وهى نهب وسرقة جميع محتوياته ومنقولاته ومصاغها ومصاغ ابنتها والتي القيمة الإجمالية لها   (مليون ونصف مليون جنيه) .* 
*(3)جريمة سرقة محتويات ومنقولات* *الشقة التي تزيد قيمتها على (مليون ونصف المليون جنيه)رقم* *(2)بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة.مصر الجديدة  سكن المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) والمملوكة لها بالإكراه :-*
*نصت على هذه الجناية المادة 314 من**قانون العقوبات في قولها " يعاقب بالأشغال الشاقة المؤقتة من يرتكب سرقة بالإكراه**,* *فإذا ترك الإكراه أثر جروح تكون العقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة أو**المؤقتة**".
**وترجع علة التشديد هنا الى أن الجاني الذي يستعمل الإكراه**لتنفيذ السرقة هو شخص على درجة كبيرة من الخطورة الإجرامية**.*
*لم يعرف المشرع الإكراه الذي يعد ظرفا مشددا للسرقة** ,* *وقد عرفته محكمة القضاء أكثر من مرة بأنه* *" كل وسيلة قسرية تقع على الأشخاص**لتعطيل قوة المقاومة أو إعدامها عندهم تسهيلا للسرقة**".**
**والأصل في الإكراه**أنه قد يكون ماديا وقد يكون معنويا , وقد نص المشرع صراحة على التسوية بين الإكراه**والتهديد باستعمال السلاح في جريمة السطو** .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*لم يشترط المشرع أن**يبلغ الإكراه درجة معينة من الجسامة فأي درجة تكفى لتوافر الظرف**المشدد**.*
*وكانت الوسيلة القسرية التي استعملها المتهمين التي أسمت المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بعضهم بالتحقيقات هو استعانتهم بالحكم القضائي المزور(الموضح سالفا كيفية تزويره) بقصد تنفيذه على شقتها رقم* *(2)* *فتمكنوا بعد غصب حيازة الشقة حيازتها رقم* *(2)** بالقوة والضرب وبعد تمام طردها تمكنوا من سرقة جميع منقولاتها وممتلكاتها والتي تزيد قيمتها على المليون ونصف المليون جنيه منها بالإكراه المادي والمعنوي كما تم السطو على مصوغات ومقتنيات ثمينة لنجلتها تزيد قيمتها عن 400ألف جنية وكذا منقولات وممتلكات وتحف ثمينة لوالدها وشقيقيها تزيد قيمتها عن 650ألف جنية الى جانب جميع مستنداتهم وصورهم وأوراقهم الخاصة الشديدة الخصوصية.* 

*** طلب التمكين من الشقة رقم* *(2) بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان. سانت فاتيما.النزهة. مصر الجديدة**:-*

*وكانت** المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) قد أبلغت النيابة العامة بأن حكما مزورا قد نفذ ضدها على شقه غير شقتها وبناء عليه تم غصب حيازتها بالقوة والضرب  وطلبت من النيابة العامة تمكينها من الشقة المغتصبة منها باستعمال القوة والضرب والتزوير وهو طلب يوافق صحيح القانون وجدير بالقبول، إلا أن النيابة العامة لم تلتفت الى بلاغاتها ولم تحققها ولم تلتفت الى اتهاماتها ولم تفحصها ولم تمحصها وذلك لمدة أكثر من عام كامل واكتفت بما انتهت إليه بمذكرة الحفظ مما أصابها وأسرتها بالعظيم من الأضرار الأدبية والمادية جسيمة وتسببوا في إيذائهم بدنيا ونفسيا وماديا. * 
*ولما كان** إصدار النيابة للقرار الوقتي بحماية الحيازة فيما يعرض عليها من منازعات (وجوبيا) يستوي في ذلك أن تكون المنازعة في الحيازة جنائية – أي تشكل جريمة جنائية – أو مدنية ، وسواء أكان المتنازع عليه عقارا أو منقولا .*
*وكانت الحيازة في القضية الماثلة ثابتة للمدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) ثبوتا قطعيا وذلك بموجب:-* 
*(أ)عقد الإيجار بالامتداد القانوني المؤرخ 1/3/1957 المحرر بين والد(مالكي العقار) وجدها على شقة رقم* *(2)*
*(ب)صيرورة الحكم رقم 4614 لسنة 2000 إيجارات شمال القاهرة  الصادر في يوم28/12/2005 حكما نهائيا والذي صدر لصالحها ضد مالكي*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*العقار".............. بثبوت حق المدعية في العلاقة الايجارية وإلزام المدعى عليهما بتحرير عقد إيجار لها لشقة التداعي............"*
*(ج) أن الحكم الذي نفذ ضدها في 4/11/2008 بمعرفة مالكي العقار وآخرين مزور وعلى شقة غير شقتها رقم* *(2)**.*
*(د)ثبوت توافر الظهور والهدوء والاستمرار في حيازة المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) المادية والفعلية لشقتها رقم* *(2)**قبل غصب حيازتها بناء على حكم مزور على شقة غير شقتها .*
*ولما كان من المقرر أنه :*
*يصدر المحامي العام المختص – وفقا لما جاء بالكتاب الدوري رقم 15 لسنة 1992 الصادر من النائب العام – قرارا مسببا في النزاع ، ويكون قراره واجب التنفيذ فورا .*
*ويجب على المحامي العام المختص استطلاع رأي المحامي العام الأول لنيابة الاستئناف في الهام من المنازعات قبل إصدار قراره ( مادة 830 من التعليمات القضائية للنيابات " فقرة ثانية " ) .* 
*ولا تعد الموافقة على الاقتراح – عند استطلاع الرأي – بشأن التصرف في منازعة الحيازة قرارا فيها ، ولا تغني تلك الموافقة عن وجوب إصدار القرار المسبب في النزاع على النحو السالف بيانه .*
*- يجب أن يكون القرار مسببا تسبيبا كافيا ببيان تاريخ ومكان صدوره واسم وصفة من أصدره ، وعرض لمجمل واقعات النزاع وطلبات أطرافه ، وأوجه دفوعهم ودفاعهم ، والأسانيد التي تساند إليها القرار وأن يتضمن من جهة أخرى ما يطمئن المطلع عليه أن مصدر القرار قد استخلص ما انتهى إليه من واقع الأوراق والأدلة المقدمة بشأن النزاع .*
*- و يجب أن يفصل قرار المحامي العام في منازعة الحيازة بأحد الأمور الآتية :* 
*1 – .................................*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*2 – تمكين من تبين أنه كان حائزا لعين النزاع ، إذا تبين أن حيازته قد سلبت منه عند بدء النزاع .* 
*3 – .............................*
*4 – ...............................*
*وفي كل الأحوال يجب تضمين القرار منع تعرض الطرف الآخر في المنازعة والغير لمن صدر لصالحه القرار بحماية حيازته .*
*وهو الأمر والحالة هذه يكون معه طلب تمكين المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) من شقتها رقم* *(2)** طلبا يصادف صحيح القانون ويكون جريا بالقبول .*
*لما سبق ذكره من أسباب التظلم.........*
*((بناء عليه))*
*نلتمس من سيادتكم بعد الاطلاع على أسباب التظلم السالفة البيان ولما هو معروف من نزاهتكم وحيادكم وتحملكم لمسئولياتكم* *كنائب عام**:-*

*أولا:** إصدار أمركم بإلغاء قرار الحفظ وفتح التحقيق مجددا في القضية رقم 4488لسنة 2008 ادارى . الأزبكية والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009 فحص المكتب الفني –مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة  وتحقيقها تحت إشرافكم المباشر نظرا لكون أن النيابات الجزئية بالأزبكية والنزهة ولمدة عام كامل لم تمحص أو تفحص القضية ولم تستوفى تأشيراتكم إليها على النحو الموضح بالتفصيل بأسباب التظلم مما أصاب المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) وأسرتها بأضرار مادية وأدبية جسيمة.*

*ثانيا: إصدار أمركم بضم التحقيقات في نيابة النزهة في القضية 11206 لسنة 2008 حصر تحقيقات شرق القاهرة والقضية 1241 لسنة 2009 جنح النزهة وإعادتها للنيابة العامة بما أرفق بها من مستندات وبلاغات بتأشيرات سيادتك للتحقيق وذلك للقضية رقم 4488لسنة 2008 والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009 فحص المكتب الفني –مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة لوحدة الموضوع والخصوم وضمانا لحياد التحقيقات, وهو ذات الطلب الذي تقدمت به المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) بالقضية 1241 لسنة 2009*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بآخر جلسة متداولة فيها بيوم 28/7/2009 بحافظتي مستندات مرفق بهم صورة ضوئية لاصرار والتفات نيابة النزهة عن التحقيق بأي تزويرات بالقضية وذلك تحت إشرافكم المباشر نظرا لما نستشعره من وجود نفوذ وضغوط مستترة تقف خلف هذه الجرائم العديدة .*

*ثالثا:**إصدار أمركم العادل بتمكين المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها) من دخول شقتها رقم* *(2)**بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان.سانت فاتيما.النزهة. -المغتصبة حيازتها منها بالقوة بيوم 4/11/2008والمسروقة جميع منقولاتها وممتلكاتها بالإكراه المادي والمعنوي بناء على حكم قضائى مزور خاص بالشقة رقم 4 وتم تنفيذه علي الشقة رقم سكنها رقم* *(2)**- وذلك طبقا لنص المادة 44 من قانون المرافعات وذلك لامتداد عقد إيجار الشقة المؤرخ* *1/3/1957 المحرر بين والد(مالكي العقار) وجدها والتي كان قد صدر لصالحها الحكم رقم 4614 لسنة 2000 بيوم28/12/2005 ضد مالكي العقار وهو الحكم الابتدائي الصادر لصالحها والذي أصبح نهائيا وواجب التنفيذ وجميع الإجراءات والأحكام اللاحقة عليه باستئنافها ونقضها مزورة عليها وعلى شقة أخرى غير شقتها, - وعلى الرغم من قصور التحقيقات فقد أثبتت أن التنفيذ بالتزوير قد تم حسب أقوال مالكي العقار والمحضر على شقة 4 وليس* *(2)**.*

*رابعا:**إصدار أمركم بالتصرف والتحقيق بما تم بالتزوير باستعمال الغش والتدليس على محكمة النقض وذلك في الطعنين* *669 لسنة 78 ق و 670 لسنة 78ق والمؤجلين لجلسة 7/10/2009.*

*ملحوظة هامة:** نود وأن نحيط علم سيادتكم بأنه وعلى الرغم من أننا وان كنا لا نحتاج الى مزيد من الإثباتات بوقوع جرائم التزوير إلا أنه لدينا مستندات هامة رسمية وموثقة تدلل على وقوع العديد من جرائم التزوير في المحررات الرسمية اقترفها بعض ممن أسمتهم المدعية بالحق المدني (المجني عليها) بالتحقيقات تثبت ارتكابهم لجرائم التزوير في العديد من المصالح الحكومية ومحررات رسمية أخرى بالتزوير على نحو يضر بالمجتمع بصفة عامة وبها وبأسرتها بصفة خاصة وبشقتهم المغتصبة.*

*مقدمته / المدعية بالحق المدني(المجني عليها)* 

*---- - ------------------*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**حافظة مستندات رقم (1) رفق تظلم* *مقدم من السيدة /سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد (مدعية بالحق المدني بمبلغ 5001جنية "مجني عليها") وموطنها المختار مكتب الأستاذ/ هيثم الفقى المحامى بالمنصورة.*
*الى السيد الأستاذ المستشار /**النائب العام*
*في***القضية رقم 4488 2008  ادارى الأزبكية  والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009**فحص المكتب الفني* *–** مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة.***القضية 11206 لسنة2008 ادارى النزهة - 1109لسنة 2008 حصر تحقيقات-1241 لسنة2009 جنح النزهة.*
*م*
*عدد*
*تاريخ المستند*
*بيان المستند**1*
*1*
*1/3/1957*
*صورة ضوئية من عقد إيجار محرر بين والد كلا من/فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين ومحمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين وجد المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها" على الشقة سكنها رقم* *2** بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان**.**سانت فاتيما.النزهة.*
*2*
*7*
*عن الشهور"3**-4-5*
*6-9**-11* *عام 1976 وعن شهر10عام1983*
*صورة ضوئية من فواتير كهرباء صادرة من شركة الكهرباء باسم / محمد أحمد عبد الهادي جد المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها" على الشقة سكنها رقم* *2** بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان**.**سانت فاتيما.النزهة.*
*3*
*6*
*1996،1997*
*1998،2005*
*2009*
*صور ضوئية من فواتير تليفون عن شهور متفاوتة صادرة من الهيئة القومية للاتصالات باسم ورثة المرحوم/أحمد محمد عبد الهادي جد المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها" على الشقة سكنها رقم* *2** بالعقار رقم 2 شارع أحمد سنان**.**سانت فاتيما.النزهة.*






*ثلاث مستندات من أربعة عشر ورقة  فقط لاغير،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*
*المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها"**--------------------------------------*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**حافظة مستندات رقم (2) رفق تظلم* *مقدم من السيدة /سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد (مدعية بالحق المدني بمبلغ 5001جنية "مجني عليها") وموطنها المختار مكتب الأستاذ/ هيثم الفقى المحامى بالمنصورة.*
*الى السيد الأستاذ المستشار /**النائب العام*
*في***القضية رقم 4488 2008  ادارى الأزبكية  والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009**فحص المكتب الفني* *–** مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة.***القضية 11206 لسنة2008 ادارى النزهة - 1109لسنة 2008 حصر تحقيقات-1241 لسنة2009 جنح النزهة.*
*م**عدد**تاريخ المستند**بيان المستند**1*
*2*

*صورة ضوئية من صحيفة الدعوى رقم 5646لسنة2000 41مدنى شمال وصحيفة تجديدها من الشطب المقامة من/فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين ومحمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين ضد المدعية بالحق المدني "مجني عليها" مبين به مواضع التزوير على النحو الذي ورد بالتظلم تفصيلا.  * 
*2*
*15*
*28/12/2005*
*صورة ضوئية من حكم محكمة شمال القاهرة الابتدائية في القضية رقم 4614 لسنة 2000 الصادر لصالح لمدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها" ضد / فاطمة نجيب صلاح الدين ومحمد كامل نجيب صلاح الدين ( ........بثبوت حق المدعية في العلاقة الايجارية وبإلزام المدعى عليهما  بتحرير عقد ايجار لها عن شقة التداعي ......)* 
*3*
*7*

*صورة ضوئية من حكم محكمة استئناف القاهرة د/ 69 إيجارات برقم 765 لسنة 10 ق المزور بالتركيب على حكم استئناف آخر مزور أيضا ضد المدعية بالحق المدني "المجني عليها" برقم 7950 لسنة 9ق محكمة استئناف القاهرة مبين به مواضع التزوير على النحو الذي ورد بالتظلم تفصيلا. * 



*ثلاث مستندات من أربعة وعشرون ورقة فقط لاغير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
*المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها"**-----------------------------*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**حافظة مستندات رقم (3) رفق تظلم* *مقدم من السيدة /سلوى يحيى أحمد حماد (مدعية بالحق المدني بمبلغ 5001جنية "مجني عليها") وموطنها المختار مكتب الأستاذ/ هيثم الفقى المحامى بالمنصورة.*
*الى السيد الأستاذ المستشار /**النائب العام*
*في***القضية رقم 4488 2008  ادارى الأزبكية  والمقيدة برقم 129لسنة2009**فحص المكتب الفني* *–** مكتب الأستاذ المستشار / محامى عام شمال القاهرة.***القضية 11206 لسنة2008 ادارى النزهة - 1109لسنة 2008 حصر تحقيقات-1241 لسنة2009 جنح النزهة.*
*م*
*عدد*
*تاريخ المستند*
*بيان المستند**1*
*8*
*4/11/2008*
*صورة ضوئية من محضر شروع في فتح وجرد وتسلم منقولات وطرد وتسليم ( مزور لصالح مالكي العقار  ضد المدعية بالحق المدني "مجني عليها" وضد شقتها رقم* *2** بالتزوير لحكم استئناف آخر ضدها وعلى شقة لاتخصها مبين به مواضع التزوير على النحو الذي ورد بالتظلم تفصيلا.وتم الاستعانة به كوسيلة قسرية ضد المدعية بالحق المدني وأسرتها وارتكبت ضدهم العديد من الجرائم المعاقب عليها قانونا وذلك على النحو الذي ورد تفصيلا بالتظلم. * 
*2*
*1*

*صورة ضوئية من شهادة رسمية محررة وموثقة من محكمة النقض (مزورة) بطعنين بالشق المستعجل بجلسة5/6/2008 بالتزوير لقضايا على شقة غير شقة المدعية بالحق المدني "مجني عليها"*
*3*
*4*
*28/7/2009*
*صورة ضوئية من حافظتين مستندات مقدمتين من المدعية بالحق المدني "مجني عليها" لمحكمة جنح النزهة في القضية رقم 1241 لسنة 2009 (حيث حضرت بشخصها وبدون محام)*



*ثلاث مستندات من ثلاثة عشر ورقة فقط لاغير ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،*
*المدعية بالحق المدني"مجني عليها"**--------------------------------------*

----------


## مستشار سعيد القط

*عرض رائع وأسلوب شيق* 
*بالتوفيق*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

> ماراثون طويل مازال مستمرا تقضيه "سلوى حماد" لاثبات حقها فى قضية مصر الجديدة بعد أن تعرضت للطرد من شقتها هى وأسرتها بعد التلاعب بالأوراق لدرجة لدرجة التزوير , ولجأت للنائب العام لانقاذها وقدمت عدة بلاغات فضحت خلالها السيناريو المشبوه الذى تعرضت له والذى انتهى بطردها هى وأسرتها للشارع وطالبت النائب العام بنقل التحقيق فى شكواها للمكتب الفنى بعد أن لمست التعنت من قبل المسئولين بجهات التحقيق الفرعية لدرجة منعها من الاطلاع على القضايا التى بينها وبين الطرف الاخر.
> وفوجئت سلوى الأيام الماضية بأن مصير كل البلاغات التى سلمتها لمكتب النائب العام انتهت للحفظ لذلك تقدمت بتظلم أخير تستصرخ فيه للنائب العام لانقاذها وحمل التظلم رقم 5296 لسنة2009 وتم التأشير عليه من قبل النائب العام لتصديره لمحامى عام شمال القاهرة وقيد برقم2315 بتاريخ أغسطس الجارى . وشرحت خلال التظلم القضية منذ بدايتها وأضافت أن نيابة الأزبكية لم تقم بالتحقيق فى محضر الجرد الخاص بمتعلقاتهم التى كانت موجودة بالشقة وتم الاستيلاء عليها , كما أنها لم تحقق فى بلاغ التزوير الخاص بالأحكام رقم 765 لسنة 10 قضائية وتم عرض حكم آخر يحمل رقم 795 لسنة 9 قضائية وتم تغيير بيانات الحكم الابتدائى الصادر لصالحى من 4614 لسنة 2000 الى 1614 لسنة 2001! نفس الأمر الذى شاب حكم التنفيذ والصادر بالطرد من الشقة رقم 2 وتم التنفيذ على الشقة رقم 4 كما أن القضية تم رفعها مع انعدام وجود عقد ايجار لتأسيس الدعوى بشكل صحيح كما أن النيابة رفضت ضم المحاضر المتعلقة بنفس الوقائع فى نيابة النزهه.
> 
> 29/8/2009
> جريدة صوت الأمة



الموضوع تناولته العديد من الصحف التى تصدر فى مصر منها تلك الصحيفة وكذا جريدة الدستور وسأنشر ماجاء بجريدة الدستور أيضا ....
الملاحظ فى هذه القضية أن التزوير مفضوح وعلى الرغم من ذلك قامت النيابة العامة بحفظ التحقيقات !!

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكر للصحفية أمل فوزى محررة جريدة الدستور لتطرقها الى ذات الموضوع فى جريدة الدستور بعدد يوم الأربعاء قبل السابق وكان عنوان المقال(مش عارف تاخد حقك؟.......اذن أنت مواطن صالح )  " اللى فاهم يفهمنى" وسننشر لاحقا المقالة كاملة*

----------

